# nickis turn



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Nicki kidded this afternoon, her third freshening! First 2 were single grls who looked just like mama, this one is a black boy!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

how cute!! wow trips w two girls - good momma. love the little pinto colored one


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry I meant first freshening was a girl, same as second. This is her third time and its a little boy! The other baby is from our doe Frankie, he is so excited to have a friend! Already has him up and jumping around


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww he's handsome..


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, I'm a sucker for the frosted ears and muzzle


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats what I needed today , a baby fix 
They are adorable , congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Adorable baby boy


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks! Like my new jacket?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww is all I have to say!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Baby fixes always make the day 110% better.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------

